# Steuersatz für Radon Slide 150 26"



## kinög (19. November 2018)

Hey Freunde des Bikesports,
ich habe folgenden Rahmen hier im Forum erstanden. Es geht nun an den Aufbau. Etwas Ratlos bin ich beim Steuersatz.
Es müsste ein Tapered sein ZS44 / IS52 ich finde sowas allerdings nirgends. Gibt's da andere Lösungen, oder bin ich da nur zu doof zum Suchen?

Vielen Dank vorab, für eure Hilfe!
Kai


----------



## gasgas03 (19. November 2018)

Oben: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/40er-ZS44-28-6-Steuersatz-Oberteil-p35002/

Unten: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/40er-IS52-40-Steuersatz-Unterteil-p35006/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kinög (19. November 2018)

Vielen Dank, ist geordert


----------

